# blitz BOV



## darkside951 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have blitz BOV does anyone know what color the springs are in there blow off valve ????


ruben gonzales


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

darkside951 said:


> I have blitz BOV does anyone know what color the springs are in there blow off valve ????
> 
> 
> ruben gonzales


Why would this matter? Are you trying to figure out how much boost this BOV is capable of supporting? And have you disassembeled the BOV to see what type of spring is in your BOV?


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I heard those units use different srpings to get different max pressures
In doubt, just hook it to a variable pressure source and measure at what psi opens...


----------

